# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Marine Corps Snare

## doug1980

Watched the Marine Corps Survival School Training and saw a really cool snare that they used.  It had the snare wire, then a figure four trip that was attached to a counter weight.  Now I have never used a snare before so I'm not sure if this is standard but have never seen one like this.  The ones on Survivorman are nothing like that so I was wondering which would be better?   I'm guessing the counter weight would be more effective, but in a survival situation simple is better, right?

----------


## Ole WV Coot

My personal opinion after watching a Survivorman marathon while under the weather. You're talking about a snare that lifts the animal off the ground and kinda hangs it. Well he used a snare the easy way but consider him as a person who couldn't find a cross on a church and for entertainment value mostly. He just likes to eat fish bait, and he swallowed something that crawled to his head.

----------


## Beans

A USMC snare? 
A woman and a beer. Will catch a Marine everytime.
Semper FI

----------


## flandersander

Like a twitch up snare. Never tried it, but plan to. This summer maybe, when the ground isn't frozen.

----------


## klkak

I've never used anything more then a loop hanging in a trail.  Simple, fast, effective!

----------


## Ole WV Coot

You got it Klkak, simple is best. Nothing to screw up and it works. Fancy don't do better.

----------


## flandersander

> Fancy don't do better.


I dunno, i bet a ferrari could beat a 67 geo. Do better in a race thats for sure.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> I've never used anything more then a loop hanging in a trail.  Simple, fast, effective!


Simple and effective are the key words here!

----------


## klkak

> I dunno, i bet a ferrari could beat a 67 geo. Do better in a race thats for sure.


Ummm........Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but they did not make the "Geo" in 1967.

*They did however make a GTO!* :Big Grin: 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## doug1980

Sweet car.  It depends on the driver, a faster car alone won't win a race.

----------


## trax

Yeah, I let the 67 geo thing slide considering flanders youthful enthusiasm, that's a nice goat there klkak. yours?

----------


## doug1980

Looks like a model car to me.

----------


## klkak

> Yeah, I let the 67 geo thing slide considering flanders youthful enthusiasm, that's a nice goat there klkak. yours?


I wish...,

I've had a 1964 326ci Tempest, 1966 396ci Malibu SS and a 1976 427ci Camaro (this one had a little over 600 hp. I got my first ticket in this car)

----------


## flandersander

I agree, it does look like a model car. Ok Klkak, you can have a hot wheelz gto, and i'll have a new ferrari enzo. We'll race up a small hill.

----------


## klkak

> The Enzo can accelerate to 60 mph (97 km/h) in 3.14 seconds[9] and can reach 100 mph (160 km/h) in 6.6 seconds.[5] *The ¼ mile (~400 m) time is from 10.8 to 11.2 sec at well over 130 mph* (210 km/h) and the top speed is around 368 kilometers per hour (227 mph).[citation needed] It is rated at 12 miles per US gallon (20 L/100 km; 14 mpg-imp) in the city and 18 miles per US gallon (13 L/100 km; 22 mpg-imp) on the highway.


My 1976 Camaro ran almost those same 1/4 mile times.  I never tried to see what it's top speed was but it must have been really fast cause I got a ticket once while sitting at a stop light.

----------


## flandersander

> My 1976 Camaro ran almost those same 1/4 mile times.  I never tried to see what it's top speed was but it must have been really fast cause I got a ticket once while sitting at a stop light.



Wow that must be fast. And yeah the enzo isn't really my favorite, it was just the first that came to mind. My favorite is the 2005 hennessey viper venom 1000. 0-60 in 2.5 i believe. Thats fast. My dream car, if I didn't live out in the middle of nowhere, would have to be the Maserati birdcage. http://muntelehermon.files.wordpress...t_car_2005.jpg Its a concept car, but its still cool. That would be a great job, to design concept cars.

----------


## S.E.R.E Guy

Back to the snare, it's actually called a Canadian Ace

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Ummm........Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but they did not make the "Geo" in 1967.


The '69 and '70 GTO were the sweetest IMHO!

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Made good ones in the '60s. I do believe a 4dr Chevy BelAir made in '58 would make today's "muscle cars" look sick flat out. Even throw in a TurboGlide transmission.

----------


## nell67

My dream car would be the '64 1/2 Mustang,saw one....once :Frown:

----------


## klkak

> Back to the snare, it's actually called a Canadian Ace


Canadian Ace is a brand of beer!

The snare set-up is simply called a "figure 4 snare"

----------


## crashdive123

I've been snared by Canadian beer a time or two.

----------


## flandersander

I believe its called a twitch up snare.

----------


## klkak

> I believe its called a twitch up snare.


This is a "Twitch-up snare"

----------


## Beans

> My dream car would be the '64 1/2 Mustang,saw one....once


I had a 64 1/2 mustang, FB, 4 speed with a 200 CI motor. the trans in these were junk and kept *breaking even behind a 200 CI engine.

* popping out of 1st gear

----------


## RBB

> The '69 and '70 GTO were the sweetest IMHO!



For four months in 1972 I worked for a delivery service in LA.  My delivery vehicle was a 1970 GTO.  While the Goat was nice, it was all just too strange.  That was enough big city life for me.

----------


## trax

> Back to the snare, it's actually called a Canadian Ace


That's interesting, I don't know of any Canadians who use more than a loop on the animal's trail like klkak said. All I ever used.  I thought Canadian Ace referred to our military pilots (they all have to be aces cause if they get shot down they have to pay for the plane themselves  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: )

----------


## S.E.R.E Guy

If set up correctly it's a pretty reliable snare, i've used it to catch tons of squirrels and rabbits

----------

